# Enable Broadcom Netxtreme to Gigabit Speed



## farmcap (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, first time so bear with me
I just got new Cisco Linksys WRT610N Gigabit Router. I installed it OK but still connecting at 100Mbs speed. How do I enable my NIC to gigabit speed?
I went into "Advanced Settings" in Controller Properties under Speed & Duplex, set to Auto. 1000Mb not an option.

I updated to latest drivers.

Dell Dimension 8400
Intel Pent 4 3.4GHz Dual Core
4.00 GB Ram
32 Bit Windows 7
Integrated Broadcom Net Xtreme 57XX NIC
ISP Bright House Road Runner

PC connected direct ethernet cable to router

Getting 40Mb Road Runner service tommorow. I would like to connect at gigabit speed to make best use of faster service.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

You will need to go to Dell's website, look on the specs thoroughly of your computer find out if your computer supports "N" or 1000mbps or maybe contact Dell.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That machine should have a gigabit Ethernet connection.


----------



## farmcap (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm embarrassed to say, I put a PCI gigabit ethernet adapter in it and it still only connected at 100Mbs. Then after speaking with a buddy and going through everything I've done with him, he suggested I check my cables. Yep, one was not Cat5. I replaced the cable and 1000 Mbs connection! Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you sorted it out. :smile:


----------

